
Why you shouldn't share links on Facebook - danfru
https://medium.com/@intideceukelaire/why-you-shouldnt-share-links-on-facebook-f317ba4aa58b#.rj6k9uaro
======
nirix
Previous discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11875419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11875419)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11868077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11868077)

------
marricks
While this is a repost, what I didn't know is,

> Whilst it’s not possible to get links for a specific user, you could easily
> run through results all day* until you find something interesting.

There's only a system to find links people shared and you can't tie it to a
specific user unless the link itself references the user who shared it.

So, no quite as bad as every headline would have you believe?

